# Dislocated hip



## Victor21 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi guys, my baby cockatiel seems to have his hip out of place. I wouldn't like to take him to the vet I know because last time I took one of my birds there they broke his leg \: Any recommendations? *He is about 5 weeks old


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i am sorry but this is not something to deal with at home, you need to see a vet. can you go to a different vet than the first one?


can you posts pictures, it could be splay legs.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Where are you located? If you're in the US, you can use the search function at http://www.aav.org/search/ to get a list of avian vets in your area. It's best to search for your entire state, because if you put in a zip code or city they will look at only that area, and not other areas nearby.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can you post any pix's. Is the leg sticking straight out sideways? When did you first notice this? if you move the leg, does it feel like there is movement at the hip or does the leg to hip connection seem locked in place?

As others suggested it is best to see a vet. IF it is splayed leg, and no movement from the leg, then DO NOT let a vet try to reset it. By this time the bones may have started to harden and knit together, and trying to fix it can cause extreme pain and/or injury. BUT, a vet visit would be beneficial to see if the pelvic bones are also affected and or any other health issues that could be problematic. PLUS you can discuss with the vet probable causes and what you can do to prevent this in the future.


----------

